

Mac OS X Mountain Lion Surpasses 3 Million Downloads in 4 Days - PaulMcCartney
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Enterprise-Applications/Mac-OS-X-Mountain-Lion-Surpasses-3-Million-Downloads-in-4-Days-685506/

======
kondro
That's over 280Gbps sustained over that period, probably peaking to more than
3x that amount!

~~~
iSloth
Fortunately for ISP's they are using the Akamai network for updates :)

~~~
lloeki
For various reasons I downloaded it three times in the two days following the
release, and each time it consistently filled my downlink (at home, 15Mbit/s,
and at work 20Mbit/s). The CDN definitely did a nice job.

------
calciphus
Heh, that's the rounding error in a Windows release.

~~~
Tloewald
Microsoft basically sells 20M Windows 7 licenses pee month (driven almost
entirely by PC sales) so the Apple figures are actually quite impressive
(given Apple's smaller base).

[http://www.tomsguide.com/us/windows-history-sales-figure-
com...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/windows-history-sales-figure-
comparisons,news-11836.html)

~~~
briandear
Even more impressive is that 3 million downloads represents users upgrading,
not OEM purchases.

------
taligent
The bigger story is that this all done painlessly through the Mac App Store.

Microsoft really should have been doing this a decade ago.

